# Best Camera for product photography....



## IIIPSIII (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi;
Looking for recommendations to accommodate the following needs/features:

We are currently using a Sony nex-5 to take product photography - these are all different products, shot on about 4 different surfaces at VERY high rates.

So; the photographer stands in the middle of 4 shooting stands/tables of varying heights, goes to first stand, shoots the products bar code (macro) and then about 5 shots of the product - as fast as about a 2 second break between each picture... This basically repeats on each stand (next product). for possibly up to 4 hours (or more...) almost straight...

Current issues using our NEX5:
1. Flash - flash does not charge quick enough  - setting on camera is always to "sharp" (the whole picture has to be in focus) - so assume flash is needed for all shots (external flash solutions that we tried do NOT work with the NEX5).  - We could be waiting more that 10 seconds for the cameras flash to recharge.

2. wireless - "live" active wireless is a must  - we need pictures to upload to the PC in the order they were taken - ASAP. (currently the wifi (Eye-Fi) card in the SONY does not always seem to upload in order). - FIFO..

MUST FEATURES:

TILTING SCREEN. (Pref. like the sony - not the ones that swing to the left of the camera and then tilt).
WiFi - a high quality built in to camera WiFi system. 
Super fast focus.
Super fast shot to shot times. (maybe with 1/2 second preview).
Low light capability.
Capable Flash -If internal flash cannot keep up with 1 shot every 2-5 seconds then the ability to use an external flash is a must.

What we think should... be perfect:

Sony NEX-6... or...?


Thanks a lot in advance for everyone's help!


----------



## raventepes (Nov 12, 2013)

What exactly are you photographing. Honestly, I'm having trouble making sense of what you're trying to accomplish. To me, high speed photography and product shouldn't ever be in the same sentence. Photographing products is something that should generally be handled with utmost care and precision.


----------



## IIIPSIII (Nov 12, 2013)

The products are of a huge variety. Anything from a small gold pin to huge computer servers to...? 
accomplish... super quick sharp photos. NO ENHANCEMENTS... trying to show the products and condition exactly as it is... imagine taking pictures of 100 different computer cards, motherboards etc.. at 20 seconds tops for each product (about 5-6 shots of different areas per product in 20 seconds)...don't want to wait for flash... focus...etc.... picture size should be about 1200x1000....
Thanks again.


----------



## robbins.photo (Nov 12, 2013)

raventepes said:


> What exactly are you photographing. Honestly, I'm having trouble making sense of what you're trying to accomplish. To me, high speed photography and product shouldn't ever be in the same sentence. Photographing products is something that should generally be handled with utmost care and precision.



Some sort of home shopping network deal?  Or maybe they are the worlds biggest distributor of superballs?


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 13, 2013)

The thing about (good) product photography, is that it requires you to analyze the reflectance characteristics of the product and adjust your lighting accordingly.  It doesn't have to take a long time, but certainly more than a couple seconds in most cases.  

In other words, you can't just create a lighting set up, and then run various different products though it, and hope to get great results.  
I teach a lighting class and the mid-term is basically giving the students a random product to shoot every 5 minutes.  The exercise is that they have to figure out how to best light each object rather than using the same lighting technique or position.  

With that being said, it really doesn't sounds like you're looking for quality photos here...or at least, the quantity sounds more important than quality.  That goes against what most of us (here on a photography forum) would recommend...but hey, to each their own.  

Rather than relying on wifi, your best bet would be to shoot with the camera 'tethered' to a computer (likely with a USB cord).  This will transfer the files much faster.  

For lighting (with regards to speed), you might consider constant lights, so that there is no waiting for a flash.  However, this would require you to use a fast enough shutter speed to get sharp photos and it doesn't sound like you want to use a tripod.  

What I would prefer, would be a studio strobe type system.  Even average quality studio strobes should be able to fire repeatedly with less than two seconds in-between, especially if you are using them at a lower power setting.


----------



## IIIPSIII (Nov 13, 2013)

We do have strobes - however the NEX-5 and strobes don't really mix... - if you use the "smart port" with an after market wireless strobe trigger, the camera assumes there is no flash connected.... Part of the goal here is Super fast focusing so that you can have super fast shot to shot times...
There is almost no way to be tethered to a PC / or use a tripod...

ThThe first experiment we are going to try is possibly with the Samsung NX300/44 AF-1 flash.

Thanks!


----------



## The_Traveler (Nov 13, 2013)

Why not use a simple dslr that will synch with the strobes?


----------



## Tight Knot (Nov 14, 2013)

WOW!!
I actually first thought I had somehow or other woken up on April 1st when I saw this post. I really thought it was a joke. Silly me.


----------



## IIIPSIII (Nov 20, 2013)

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## D-B-J (Nov 20, 2013)

Hasselblad medium format, broncolor strobes(I'm sure there is something better though) and a whole sh**ton of knowledge. Shouldn't cost you more than 100k....

Jake


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 20, 2013)

Tight Knot said:


> WOW!!
> I actually first thought I had somehow or other woken up on April 1st when I saw this post. I really thought it was a joke. Silly me.



I want to know how they are changing the product so quickly on 4 tables and 5 seconds per shot.
That gives them 15 seconds to remove the existing product and setup the next product, all while keeping it organized and constantly moving and not tripping over the photographer and lighting.  whew ... I can't even type quick enough between product shots.

But to me a conveyor belt moving towards a constant light/flash setup, fixed tripod mounted camera.  They should be able to roll off a bunch of shots - quality not withstanding, and maybe increase the speed after all is done.


----------



## table1349 (Nov 20, 2013)

One of these:  Canon U.S.A. : Consumer & Home Office : EOS-1D X
With one of these: Canon U.S.A. : Consumer & Home Office : Wireless Transmitter WFT-E6A
To one of these: Apple - iMac
And a bunch of these: Style 500 (500Ws) BXRi Multi-Voltage Compact Flash Unit EL 20461.1 - BXRi | Elinchrom

All you need is a bunch of this.


----------

